# WV Noodling



## lucky1

Going to West Virginia this weekend and I think I am going to try to noodle. My cousins go "turtle grabbin'" down there, but I told them I wasn't interested in losing any fingers. 
I'm hoping to catch some cats this way though, it is in the Elk River which is more like a lake; and the water is crystal clear. Does anyone know if it is too early for the flatties to be in the holes? 
Looks to be between 75 and 80 down there on the days I'll be doing it. Will practice CPR and hope to have some photos to show you when I get back, and all of my fingers. :B

ANY TIPS??


----------



## Tiny Tim

What county will you be in while you are there?? I used to live in Clay co. years ago. I fished the Elk every chance I got. Great smallmouth fishing.


----------



## lucky1

Braxton Co. near Flatwoods and Sutton. Would live crawdads work well for smallies?


----------



## Tiny Tim

Yes they would. We used to use a lot of live brown spring lizards on them. The area I was talking about is a good bit down river from the Sutton dam. The water can be pretty muddy down there, it depends on how much water they turn loose out of the dam at Sutton. Small crawdad crankbaits worked well also.


----------



## lucky1

Thanks for the info. Do you know what area I am talking about? There is an airport nearby. When I was there it was crystal clear.


----------



## M.Magis

It's a month or more too early for flathead to spawn. It's also not a legal method of fishing in West Virgina.


----------



## lucky1

That's a nice piece of information to have. Thanks!


----------



## Steelwolve

M.Magis said:


> It's also not a legal method of fishing in West Virgina.


Wow didnt know that noodling was illeagal anywhere. Is it illegal to preform the noodling, or is it that you cant keep them once caught? Not that I would ever try that anyways, seen too many of them old time noodlers with missin fingers, I like my digits


----------



## riverKing

i think ky now has an experimental "season", not sure on the details, it is also illegal in ohio. plus, its a dumb sport and it hurts like crazy


----------



## M.Magis

> Is it illegal to preform the noodling, or is it that you cant keep them once caught?


I suspect that&#8217;s something open to interpretation. If I&#8217;m not mistaken, it&#8217;s only legal in 4 states. Usually, it&#8217;s not specifically noted as being illegal, but it&#8217;s not one of the recognized legal methods of angling. Therefore, it&#8217;s illegal.


----------

